# Tycoon Lake Bass Fishing



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I recently participated in a kayak tournament held by The Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail and hosted by Raccoon Creek outfitters. There were a couple of lakes to choose from for this event but I decided to fish at Tycoon. The lake has been a normal pool for a month or so now and I really wanted to fish a lake I have yet to wet a line. Water visibility was great probably around 4-5 feet. Here is my live-action report as we turn the corner deep into post-spawn and look for fish on the deep cover and try catching them early in the AM on topwater. Had an excellent day on the water and enjoyed a really big fish on the kayak. Enjoy!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Always enjoyed Tycoon, Pretty good Crappie Lake also


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Always enjoyed Tycoon, Pretty good Crappie Lake also


Yes it is!!


----------



## Yakinforbass (May 20, 2018)

Tycoon is great lake i fished it before they did work. Caught 3 nice fish my only time on my kayak there. Congrats on your trophy. I fished that tournament a couple years ago . That league is a lot of fun


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Yakinforbass said:


> Tycoon is great lake i fished it before they did work. Caught 3 nice fish my only time on my kayak there. Congrats on your trophy. I fished that tournament a couple years ago . That league is a lot of fun


it is tons of fun man!!! been having a blast so far


----------

